# Water pots on stove



## Treemoss

Is it really worth putting a pot of water on top of the stove for the humidity. Or should I just use my humidifier that I have. Also will I have to worry about the pot leaving a rust ring from the bottom of the pot on the stove or is the steel stove paint protected from that happening.


----------



## USMC80

think your better off with a humidifier


----------



## Slow1

For humidity I found that the pot on the stove did almost nothing for our house.  

However, I do now have a large (7qt) stainless steel water kettle on the stove almost all the time.  Having hot water at the ready for tea, coffee, hot chocolate, or whatever has been rather nice so far this year and I imagine it will only get better when we're burning 24/7 and actually have it available a larger part of the day.


----------



## billb3

You're more likely to spill water  if you bring water to a mostly empty hot pot.
I never found one to add <<enough humidity.
Potpourri stinks like %$#@  when it dries and starts to bake dry. Sounds like a plan until that happens.

Place the pot beside the stove
or


Silicone a cement block to a cookie sheet ( or a 8x8 half block to a 13x9 pan) - fill the two cores with water and place behind the stove in a warm spot out of sight.
If you start seeing lots of condensation on the windows just fill one core ( or half way ).


----------



## madison

As above:

1.  the amount of moisture from a kettle is minimal, unless you have a very tight, small home, the kettle is not sufficient for whole house humidification. search the web for essick moist air for whole house humidifiers
2.  stove top rust - i can attest, can occur, as well as mineral accumulation from the water spray no matter how careful.  I would assume rust would not be an issue with enameled stoves.
3.  boil overs will scare the bejesus out of you when they occur - i can attest to that as well.


----------



## Backwoods Savage

Treemoss said:


> Is it really worth putting a pot of water on top of the stove for the humidity. Or should I just use my humidifier that I have. Also will I have to worry about the pot leaving a rust ring from the bottom of the pot on the stove or is the steel stove paint protected from that happening.



It helps a little but a humidifier will do the trick nicely for you. 

A trivet under that pot is a good thing.


----------



## Hoozie

I've been going through 2-3 quarts a day on my 30NC, without going to 24/7 burning yet.  I think I've noticed a difference.

I also haven't gotten it to a true boil yet either


----------



## Slow1

I was putting a couple gallons a day for a while a year or so ago.  What I noticed is that the humidity seemed to vary far more based on the weather outside than if I remembered to refill the pot or not.  My conclusion was that the pot of water just wasn't making a very big difference when it was dwarfed by the natural weather changes.


----------



## Sprinter

Tea pots are tea, humidifiers are for humidity.  But seriously, I like having a pot on the stove for looks and hot water, but you should have a trivet under it if you're concerned about stains.


----------



## Firedancer

I'm convinced my half steamer on my insert is doing about as much as my dogs water bowl is doing in the kitchen.


----------



## My Oslo heats my home

We used to heat the water on the stove. I think in the long run it wasn't worth the trouble. The cons: removing the kettle to refill, avoiding spills on the hot stovetop, and making several trips a day to refill. We are just using an electric humidifier, which will only need refilling every 2 days or so, simple
The first year we heated water on the stovetop, we rusted the cast bad enough to need work over the summer.


----------



## Dix

Get a humidfier.

I'm shopping right now for one.

Tired of the sinus issues


----------



## BrotherBart

I jacked around with kettles on the stove for way too many years. Humidifiers are da bomb.


----------



## Treemoss

Thank you for all your opinions, So i think majority of you would say a humidifier. Refilling the water pot would be often and I would forget more often to fill it. I guess for looks it would be nice. But If I would use one I should use a trivet instead of putting it right on the stove if that's correct. Also are there any good trivets to buy out there that could help with heat output and will not harm my stove.


----------



## Firedancer

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:


> Get a humidfier.
> 
> I'm shopping right now for one.
> 
> Tired of the sinus issues


Plz tell us which humidifier you settled for...


----------



## Dix

Firedancer said:


> Plz tell us which humidifier you settled for...




Still shopping ... but will do.


----------



## Treemoss

This is the one I have a little pricey but works terrific.


----------



## TreeCo

Humidifiers are breeding grounds for all types of organism! My vote is for the kettle on the stove but I don't add humidity.


----------



## Treemoss

Not bad in here now, but when the stove is running 24 seven i don't know how it will be. I never thought about living organisms in the humidifiers. I bought one. Recommended by the doctor for when my daughter gets sick. she gets croup and it helps her breath. I would hate to think about bacteria being in her bedroom when she's sick and has a hard time to breath.


----------



## rideau

I keep a large stewpot of water on the stove all winter, unless I am using the elements for cooking.  If it gets very cold, I'll keep three pots going, one on each element.  I always have hot water for cooking, drinks, varied other uses.  Helps having a cooktop.  Also, having the soapstone up and the cast iron griddle exposed, I get heat more quickly into the home.....works for me.


----------



## Paulywalnut

My son gave me a beautiful porcelain blue black pot to match the stove last year with a trivet to match the pot even.
So I do use it and it looks real nice on the stove. I don't think it does much,


----------



## firefighterjake

I have a steamer . . . but it doesn't steam . . . water slowly disappears . . . probably because I have it on a trivet . . . on top of a slab of soapstone . . . which sits on four soapstone pads about a quarter inch above the actual stove. No steam, but also no stains or issues. I keep it filled with potpourri.


----------



## CenterTree

TreeCo said:


> Humidifiers are *breeding grounds for all types of organism! *My vote is for the kettle on the stove but I don't add humidity.





Treemoss said:


> Not bad in here now, but when the stove is running 24 seven i don't know how it will be. *I never thought about living organisms in the humidifiers.* I bought one. Recommended by the doctor for when my daughter gets sick. she gets croup and it helps her breath.* I would hate to think about bacteria being in her bedroom *when she's sick and has a hard time to breath.



We used to use one years ago and always added a Bacteriostat to the water.


----------



## CenterTree




----------



## Treemoss

Thanks that's good to know. If I use it more than my kids sicknesses I will try it.


----------



## rideau

I wonder if just putting a bit of vinegar into the water wouldn't do the trick.  Really best o stay away from these anti bacterial things as possible.  A bit of tea tree oil would also likely work.


----------

